# bladder scan after hysterectomy



## loricpc (Jan 26, 2011)

Inpatient status, had hysterectomy. Post-op day #1 & #2 had difficulty urinating. Physician ordered US bladder scan after each urination (26 scans were done). Are the scans billable? If so what is the ICD9 code (89.29)? Coding for facility.


----------

